# Bachmann ten wheeler



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, I received an old bachmann ten wheeler that I want to use for parts. It has a sound system but when I put power on it, I only hear a monotone noise comming out the speaker. It's like it wants to chuff but the stroke doesn't end..
Anyone got an idea how I can get it to work?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,
It has a chuff switch in the loco - there's a stiff wire that plugs in to the back of the footplate. (you are using a 9V battery?)










I think those two wires (red, black) go to the loco. Try shorting them - you should get a chuff.

George Schreyer's pages have a ton of info - including how to improve the chuff!
http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Pete,

Yes I shorted the connector, still one long chuff..
Thanks for the website, indeed it has lots of usefull info. I go check this first


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Oooh, how could I be so stupid. Browsing through the pages on that website I saw what triggered the meganism; a rotating contact on one of the drivers. I was running the motor without the wheels because I had pickup problems so there was nothing to trigger the sound.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

So it is a Bachmann no wheeler you have then. 

Andrew


----------



## peter_m (Aug 10, 2014)

Indeed, and it will become an eight wheeler


----------

